# Stealth Supalites



## ducksguts (Oct 18, 2010)

OK my fears have been confirmed. Hobies suck in the surf...
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=66745
Looks like I need to trade in my barge (viking tempo fisherman) for some glass rather then a paddle steamer. So thought I'd start a new post on this topic as I may attract a slightly different brains trust.
To re-iterate I fish almost entirely offshore with difficult surf launches at coolum/yaroomba.

In the stealth range are the Supalites the best in the surf rather then the profishas.
At only 75kg I assume the supalite rather then supalite X is the way to go?? Looks like the shorter length would be easier to handle out of the water? Is there much difference in speed??
How stable are they for fishing? (I used to paddle a viking predator - was long and fast but was like sitting on a knife edge)
How about difficulties in pimping up a glass yak? 
What about the lack of rod holders in the bow? 
Durability of the glass if your a bit rough with them??

Other option I was considering - perception swing. Seems to handle swell pretty well. A few mates with them seem to go out in anything!!
Thought? Comments??
Thanks.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

For a start: search.php?keywords=Supalite&terms=all&author=&sc=1&sf=titleonly&sr=posts&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Evolution 465...perfect for your weight
also...the evolutions are the most pimpable and well behaved in most conditions and have a little bit more storage...

just use the search function on each model then when your really confused ask dennist for more answers...

you may need to consider buying second hand as opposed to swaping yours for glass....it would be a rare day indeed a glass owner would swap back to plastic unless it was for mental and or physical disability.....eg: braindead or busted shoulder :twisted:


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

The swings go well, as do he OK prowlers, Viking profish and a few other plastics on the market, but this is what the Stealths are built for.

In regards to durability, fibreglass is almost infinitely repairable, but aesthetically numerous repairs will obviously detract from the appearance. The Evo's are a great hull, I have a 495 and love it, I actually go out of my way to look for a wave and have on more than one occasion left the fishing gear at home just to play in the surf, it's heaps of fun.

The Supalites hold their own in the surf conditions both on exit and entry but probably just lack the speed of the evo, but stability would probably be better than the evo, but in saying that, I find my evo extremely stable.

Pimpability is nothing to be concerned about either, check through some of the fitouts of any of the stealth models by different members on here and the same principles can be applied to almost any hull in the range. I think the Supalite x has a little extra length in the rod hatch than the standard supalite too but you may want to confirm that with DennisT from Australian Kayak Specialists as they are the local importer of these yaks.

Kev


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy to help if you have any questions you want answered - simply drop me a mail (email address is in the signature below) and I can get you all the info you may need.

Regards,


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

What size evolution would be recomended for someone that is 95kg ?

Im more interested in the 465 due to storage and off water handling but at 95kgs would I be better off considering a 495 ?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Geebz a 465 would be good for you at that size - I can say this as I was that size when I owned one, an I reckon it was perfect for me.


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

+1 for evo!

You won't regret a stealth mate!


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

I owned my Superlite for 3 years and loved every minute of it. Very good in the surf, especially if you go sideways coming back in, very easy to get the leg over and ride the whitewater. I could store my 7 foot rod rigged in the hatch with a bit of finese.

I would have loved a bit more speed. Paddling to Palmy the guys in the evos and profisha's reached the reef a good 5 - 10 minutes most days ahead of me, but found normal paddling speed was perfect for the trolling rigs. The shorter length was also easy for me to managed fish going under the yak.

Only sold mine as I have a young family and a Prowler Ultra 4.3 that will fit my needs in the 3 hours I get to fish every month :lol:

Only downside to the Superlites is the hull slap in messy conditions, but that only happens when it gets really crappy.


----------

